# Warwick University overnight parking?



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, might be going to see a band at Warwick Arts Centre on the University campus, does anyone know if overnighting in their car parks is OK? I should imagine it will be fine, but it would be good to know before traveling. Cheers, NS


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is a download here ( right of page, under downloads- it's a .pdf file) about coach and minibus parking.

http://www.warwickartscentre.co.uk/visit/getting-here/#download

There is also a telephone number and e-mail address for a lady who would be able to answer your question with authority. We like to have a piece of paper from the head honcho giving us permission when we park/overnight anywhere that isn't clear ! Saves arguments with security guards.....

G


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Good shout to check. Eventually heard back and they don't approve of sleeping in their car parks as it is a residential campus (?). Checked out Google Street View and it looks like it would be fine, but a bit nervous about getting moved on in the middle of the night.

Anyone know a nearby safe spot? I'm going to try and search online for a pub a short distance away that we can get a cab to/from on the night.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The Caravan Club site on Warwick racecourse is open until 4/1/11


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

E-mailed the manager at the Varsity pub a few hundred yards from the venue and she is fine with us sleeping in their car park


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

NevilleStreet said:


> E-mailed the manager at the Varsity pub a few hundred yards from the venue and she is fine with us sleeping in their car park


Good news; that sounds ideal. Hope you enjoy the band.

G


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

NevilleStreet said:


> E-mailed the manager at the Varsity pub a few hundred yards from the venue and she is fine with us sleeping in their car park


Could that be a possible 'Pub Stopover' for the future? Might be worth asking when you're there!


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll ask her if she is happy to go in the database


----------

